# New Golfer, Diagnose Swing, Video Included



## JGarver (Jul 14, 2012)

I am coming here hoping to get some tips on glaring issues with my swing..Any advice is great for me as I'm a new golfer and have only recently starting golfing on a weekly basis..the swing I have now is basically derived from reading articles and taking practice cuts in my backyard..

My iron shots have a pretty good hook most of the time, and if I do hit the ball straight, it's about 20 yards right of where I'm aiming...I NEVER take a divot after the ball, and when my balls have good trajectory, distance, and accuracy, the actual shot is a noticeable scoop..These shots have no divot before or after and have a clunky sound to them, even though they end up being good shots for me..

Again, any advice is appreciated as I've never had golf lessons and haven't golfed with anybody that I should be taking advice from... Thanks in advance

Here's a video of my golf swing from the side, rear, and a close up of the ball being struck

Need Help Golf Swing - YouTube


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The hook is easy to spot before you even start your back swing. Its then more obvious from your back swing.

You have what is called a strong grip. This doesn't mean you are gripping too tight. Your hands are too far around to the right. Rotate your hands anti clockwise around the grip so that your palms are at right angles to the ground - do a search on You tube for grips.

The hook is also 'helped' by the flat swing - again, You tube is your friend. And because your swing is flat you are approaching the ball/ground on a shallower arc, which is causing a couple of faults. Hitting the ground first(hitting heavy), and scooping. And if you play on hard ground I'd put money you're having a few that are thinned as the club bounces into the back of the ball.

The pushes to the right you describe are probably caused by the flat swing/strong grip, when the hands are late releasing.

They're not serious faults, and especially the grip, are easily corrected.


----------

